# mares, stallion,or geldings?!?!?!?!?!?



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

i just am doing this for fun but wich do you preffer mares stallions or geldings?????
i preffer gelding cuz they dont get in heat, and cuz if a stallion sees a mare in heat he will go crazy!!!!!!!
how bout yall what one do you preffer???????


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with you, geldings all the way!!! Mares usually tend to be more tempermental and even the best behaved stallion can be very unpredictable around mares in heat. My attitude clashes with most mares anyway.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

idk, it really depends on the individual for me


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

i have geldings but i have found sevral nice stallions i just dont have the experience to deal with them mares are way to tempermental for me im moody enough dont want her attidude to deal with too but i do love my geldings the most


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

deffinitly gelding


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

No reason really to have a stallion unless your running a breeding operation and I really don't have a preference on mares or geldings for the most part. It depends on the individual, though some how I have a full herd of geldings. 

Oh, the is one major draw-back on owning geldings - sheath cleaning.


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

It seems like most everyone prefers geldings.


----------



## nascarcats (Aug 5, 2008)

Give me a gelding any day!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Mares for sure! They have much more personality.


----------



## MINIATURE SHETLANDS (Nov 26, 2008)

Stallion! I would rather work with and show a stallion any day. Mares have some serious mood swings, geldings IMO usually have food on the mind, but Stallions as long as you understand that every 6 seconds they think "wheres the mares?" and if there are other things to keep their attentions they are really much easier to "get the look" when showing.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Depends on the horse I think.

I've found that I pick horses with a very human-like personality, so all three of mine get along fine with me and me them.

But I have also met many geldings, stallions, and mares that I would rather not have for my own.


----------



## 2 Bay Geldings (Dec 21, 2008)

I would definitely have to say 50/50 sliced down the middle on mares and geldings. I love them both and would be happy with either one, however I also happen to end up with geldings. Whenever I am shopping for a new horse there never seems to be a mare available that is what I am looking for, but when I am not shopping and just browsing for fun I can find a dozen mares that fit the bill. I think I am just suppose to be with geldings. Either way I am happy with either mares or geldings.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

I would much rather have a mare. They are more willing (at least the mares that I have are) and have much more personality. None of my geldings have really "clicked" with me, although the Curly gelding that I have right now is amazing and I havent even had him for a year yet. Their personalities are what make them unique. I would NEVER get rid of my Bashkir Curly mare. Even though she is the meanest ***** ever out in the pasture, she is all buisness out on the trail and the best trail partner ever. My paint mare is the same way. So yeah, mares over geldings, all the way hehe


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

i have always leaned toward mares when buying a new horse maybe its just because im a female but at least you can breed a mare. geldings cannot multiply thats why i don't own any.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Geldings all the way! 

I always said I would never own a mare, and it came back to bite me! My gelding is such a moody mare. If we didn't have so many more mares then geldings at the barn, he would be in the mares pasture:lol:


----------



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

i agree geldings are easier to handle
mares and stallions are unpredictable sometimes but isn't that great?
keeps you alert and makes life alot more interesting when you don't know how they might react instead of knowing that your gelding won't be bothered.


----------



## JHickie (Dec 5, 2008)

I have ridden and handled them all, mares, geldings, and stallions. In general terms, I would say geldings as you have all stated, they are most predictable. But then again, each is an individual and there are geldings out there that I would not want to have to deal with. There are mares that show no female hormone problems at all, and then there are the exceptional stallions that nobody knows are actually studs.
I spent the last show season on our stallion at the open shows. It took a bit of handling, but he will now set up infront of or behind a hot mare in a halter class with no problems. He will stand in a line up side by side with the mares and geldings and not even turn his head. I had a hot mare squat and pee one horse over from us in a lineup for an equitation class and Pheonix was very calm and quiet about the whole thing. It was the mare owner that was quite worried and appologetic, and moved down to the end of the line up from us. He has been great to handle. In 25 years of riding, I have never had a relationship with a horse like I have with our current stallion. But each is an individual for sure.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

I was a total gelding person, until I met Stevie. She is one of the sweetest, sanest, most predictable horses I have ever met,(under saddle anyway) and she's a mare. I think it all depends on the individual animal. If you had asked me before I met Stevie, I would have bet my life I would only lease/ride/buy a gelding.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

a lot of interseting anwers here!!!!


----------



## Fancy Girl Haflinger (Jan 7, 2009)

Well I disagree I own a mare and she is the kinded horse you will ever see. gelding are fine but i just like mares.:lol:


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd never keep a stallion unless he was superb and I planned on breeding him. But choosing between a mare or a gelding, I really can't. It really depends on the horse. I've owned two of each!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

if i wanted to breed horses then i would have a couple of stallions and like 6 mares... but still GELDINGS ALL THE WAY!!!


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

I prefer geldings. I mean, it really does depend on the individual horse, but I've had the best experience in "clicking" with a horse with geldings. Mares tend to have such an attitude. I have enough of that for both of us. xD


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I'm definitely in the mare category. Every horse I've really fallen in love with is a mare. My horse Jubilee is the sweetest, cutest horse you will ever meet. And I agree, mares have a lot of personality. Yes, they have their moods (at times) but I've seen some very nasty geldings as well. It depends on a lot of things. I think both are wonderful, but I've always had a major soft spot for the mares.


----------



## GyPsY GiRL (Oct 14, 2008)

a lot of people said mares have attitudes but i was blessed with the sweetest mare who can be a little anxious at times but she doesn't have that mare attitude.. and i love geldings too b/c my mare's baby was the sweetest gelding and a lot of girls i ride with have some really calm boys.. on the other hand my best friends mare definitely has the attitude. so i guess for me it would depend on the horse, but i do love my mare!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have changed my mind to Geldings :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Is this such a commonly asked question. 

As I said before in everyone of them...

I've ridden/owned/trained mares, stallions and geldings. I would have to say that I don't particularily like geldings because there are far to lazy are way to willing to just give up at anytime. Stallions would be my second choice, I find them more trainable and more williing to work than a gelding. Mares however will always hold a special place in my heart. Mares just give, give, give. No matter how hard you push them they never seen to give up. And as I have also said before mares are trained to be moody becaue people let them get away with it. My mares never show marish attitude around me because I simply ignor it and don't let them get away with it. Most people if the know their mare is in heat will take it easy on them, well it then becomes habit for them to act out when they are horsing.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Mares. All the way. 
I've found that when you have a good bond with a mare, they will go farther than any gelding you have a good bond with.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> I have changed my mind to Geldings :lol:


 i used to like mares but a few of them bucked me off, cuz they were in heat. so a couple years ago i changed my mind to geldings too


----------



## HayburnerHeights (Jan 10, 2009)

I have 3 mares now, all are really nice. I think I have only had 2 geldings in my horse life of 30 yrs! LOL

Guess I am a mare person!


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I have yet to find a mare that I like. I've never been around stallions so I'm sticking with geldings =D


----------



## kacyponygirl (Jan 11, 2009)

I think it depends on the horse but I feel mares can sometimes more affectionate (not always the case), maybe because of maternal instincts?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I prefer geldings generally; but I have had good mares!  My old horse, Lexi, was very good. She didn't really act up too much when she was in heat. I loved her soo much. However, Daytona can be a pain when she's in heat, LOL. :lol: She has her mare days. But I do like geldings as well. I think that as long as you love the horse; it shouldn't matter what gender they are. I've never had a stallion, nor want one, so I guess it's more towards geldings or a mare.


----------



## TimeChaser (Jan 13, 2009)

MARES!! Too me, they are smarter and have more heart in general. If you are nice to them, they will be nice to you kinda thing. Lucky for me my mare and I tend to PMS at the same time so we just leave each other alone for a few days and all is well.

I have had some wonderful geldings, and I admit they are easier to get along with, and a couple nice stallions but I have a special understanding with mares. However, my husband will disagree. He doesn't understand PMS.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

> Lucky for me my mare and I tend to PMS at the same time so we just leave each other alone for a few days and all is well.
> 
> 
> > lol


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

I have never been around stallions so I can't speak for them. I have been around a few mares over the years and plenty of geldings. Without knowing the disposition of the individual I would choose a gelding, now if the mare was one of those great mares that were not pmsy and loved to work, then I would choose the mare over the gelding. If you can find a good mare, they are the best to show!


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

MARES! So much personality! I love my moody, picky, spoiled brat of a mare.. I dont like boring quiet. I love something that I can mess with! I pick on my mare and she picks on me


----------



## Kianne (Jan 10, 2009)

I think it depends on the individual. I've met some crabby geldings, but i've met some a lot of really nice ones too. Same thing with mares.  The one stallion i've been around was really nice and well behaved, but since i've only met one i don't know if that really counts.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I like both mares and geldings. Mares because they're more temperamental and that gives way to a funner ride when I want a fun, fast paced ride and geldings because they're usually more calm and are perfect for when I just want to laze about on the trails.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

geldings =]


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

My general preference would be a mare. The geldings I have worked with tended to be either too hard to motivate for serious give it their all work or too ADD to settle in and focus on what I was asking of them. Mares require a special touch to handle their personalities, but I have found it to be worth it because once they are on you, they are ready to work and stay that way. 

Stallion I would have to say are very individual, but for the most part tend to be lazy. I will agree with an earlier statement that the only good reason for having a stallion is if you have a breeding program. To me that includes the facility and the money to campaign the horse and his offspring.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Go the gelding!!! Mares are too moody and no matter how quiet the stallion they are never completly trustworthy around mares.


----------



## shona&Fizzi (May 31, 2008)

Mares.


----------



## Dressagepony (Jan 23, 2009)

Go the gelding!!! Mares are too moody and no matter how quiet the stallion they are never completly trustworthy around mares.

->
I agree with your sentences.


----------



## CobbleStep (Jan 24, 2009)

Well if you have mares, you can have foals, but they tend to test you more. The Stallions are very temperamental.... so, geldings. lol. 
____________________________________________________________
Everything Horsey
(Under Construction)


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Hmmmmm...well I have a mare and a gelding and unless u look "under the hood " so to speak, you'd not be able to guess which is which. Lucky me I guess, sooooo... I have to agree with many of you, it totally depends on the indivdual horse and their temperment/personality and training.


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Jun 4, 2008)

As of yet, I have no experience with riding a gelding (yet - new gelding owner)

BUT, There are 2 mares my gelding is in with, and 2 more mares that have been seperated. The 2 mares that are with the gelding are familiar with the other two mares - but the gelding hasnt met the other two yet.

Yesterday, all 5 got to meet over a shared fence - 2mares on one side, 2mares 1 gelding on the other. Well, I tell ya what, it was more funny than anything. The 2 sets of mare were sniffing each other, pinning their ears and even hollering at each other. The gelding, who was also nosey and interested, only mada quick movements when it was needed to get out of the way of one of his mares when they moved quick/yelled. He never nipped, pinned, or "yelled" at all.
Honestly, I saw it like 4 high school girls quarreling in the hallway, and one COMPLETELY oblivious guy wandering amongst them, just wanting to be in on the action.

So, for MY level of experience, I'm kinda hopin that the stereotypical gelding will suit my fancy for now.


----------



## Welshponyfan (Jan 24, 2009)

I Love Gelding's Better, Then Mares And Stallions 
Cause Bad Stuff has Happend With Stallions 
My Mom Was Reared Up At And He Came Down On Her
A Lot Of Blood,And Mare's Are Mares Right?
But Never has Any Thing Happend With Our Gelding


----------



## Merete M (Jan 26, 2009)

MINIATURE SHETLANDS said:


> Stallion! I would rather work with and show a stallion any day. Mares have some serious mood swings, geldings IMO usually have food on the mind, but Stallions as long as you understand that every 6 seconds they think "wheres the mares?" and if there are other things to keep their attentions they are really much easier to "get the look" when showing.


 
I second that!!


----------

